# Разное > Толкучка >  Продам Энциклопедии XXI век Оружие и технологии России Военная авиация

## Intruder

Том 3  Военная авиация  Книга в хорошем состоянии без повреждения суперобложки и переплета, 
без помарок и вырезок.

----------


## Intruder

> Том 3  Военная авиация  Книга в хорошем состоянии без повреждения суперобложки и переплета, 
> без помарок и вырезок. Цена за том 4300 руб. Оплата на карту СБ. Отправку оплачивает покупатель. 
> Вопросы в личку...
> Вложение 94735


КНиГА ПРОДАНА.

----------

